

First Haskell Facebook App - and it's a Math Quiz - rogercosseboom
http://blog.happstack.com/2009/03/18/jeremy-shaw-creates-first-facebook-app-with-happstack/

======
rogercosseboom
Facebook App URL:
<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=73264827040>

------
teej
Shows up blank for me.

